# Orlando, FL - Dogs needs adopted/rescued by 1/24! Donation offered!



## MustLuvMutts (Nov 17, 2008)

This is Scarface. What an unfit name for such a sweet dog! Scarface is a 1 year old brindle and white male Pit Bull mix. According to workers, he's so happy and full of life! He seems to LOVE everyone! He walks very well on a leash and would make a great companion for anyone, including single people or families! He was originally listed as fearful and seemed somewhat shy, but once he was able to come out and play, he was literally bouncing and prancing around the yard, enjoying play time with humans and other dogs. He is housebroken.
Scarface's last day was supposed to be Thursday, January 22; however, because a rescue worker likes him so much, they've managed to extend his time to this *Saturday, January 24th. If not adopted or pulled by a rescue group by this time, he will be euthanized.*
*$200 has been donated to cover the cost of his heartworm treatment, because he unfortunately tested positive. This can and will be fixed with the treatment this donation will provide, if only someone will save him from death first. *

Scarface is located at the Orange County Animal Services in Orlando, FL. TRANSPORTATION ASSISTANCE FOR THE DOG MIGHT BE AVAILABLE! Please contact the below email addresses as well as [email protected] if you are not from the immediate area and would like to save this boy. I have a link to rescue transport services and groups on the left hand side of the blog.

*If you are interested in adopting or rescuing Scarface, please contact ALL OF THE FOLLOWING:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]*

Remember, even if you cannot physically help Scarface, you can help by passing this on to someone else.


----------



## poohlp (Jul 10, 2007)

Passed on to my Aunt who lives in the area...although her thing is really cats. Hope someone takes him...he is so cute!


----------



## MustLuvMutts (Nov 17, 2008)

While he was scheduled to be pts, Scarface somehow managed to make it past the scheduled euthanisia for Saturday January 24th. He is still at the shelter.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Did he get adopted?


----------



## alyssar (Oct 2, 2009)

OMG I wish I would have seen this post earlier. I am in love with him! He looks just like my dog Puffin! It's killing me someone please tell me he was adopted out! I would have driven all the way down to Florida to get him! I pray he was given to a very nice home =(

Here is a picture of my baby Puffin!
<a href="http://s774.photobucket.com/albums/yy24/alyssr_2009/?action=view&current=untitled.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i774.photobucket.com/albums/yy24/alyssr_2009/untitled.jpg" border="0" alt="dogs"></a>

Why isn't it working he looks so much like him!

<a href="http://s774.photobucket.com/albums/yy24/alyssr_2009/?action=view&current=untitled.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i774.photobucket.com/albums/yy24/alyssr_2009/untitled.jpg" border="0" alt="dogs"></a>


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Does the pic mean you adopted him?


----------

